# writing a Batch File to run Counterstrike [Moved from XP]



## Imprive (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey I am trying to write a batch file to delete a certain file that gives me problems and boot up a game. The game generates this file, and for some reason it wont start up if that file is there. I didnt know where to post this but I am running XP so thought Id post it here.
THis is all the script in it:
//created By Milandon Foley For Running Counter-strike 

GOTO C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\theory5\counter-strike
IF EXIST Clientregistry.blob
DEL Clientregistry.blob

START HLDS.exe


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: writing a Batch File*

Open notepad and type this in it : 

CD C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\theory5\counter-strike
del Clientregistry.blob
HLDS.exe

and save as a .bat file (you'll have to unhide the file extensions for known file types in my computer => folder options => view to make sure it doesn't save it as .bat.txt).

I'll move your thread to the game support section.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The Clientregistry.blob file saves some account-specific settings (Passwords, location, steamID) including each steams games update status. Its auto generated when you log into your account. Deleting this file while playing a game may not allow you to connect to a server. (Usually you end up getting kicked for "No Steam ID Present").

Could you tell us more about the problem you are having, like any error messages been displayed when CS:S crashes.


----------



## Imprive (Aug 27, 2008)

no error messages or anything like that, it just boots up the background of CS and freezes. That was one of the fixes for the freezing in the counter-strike forums. But since it is only in the CStrike folder and not the main steam folder it doesnt cause a problem.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Well there is no Clientregistry.blob created in the CS:S folder, its created here.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam
So it would be somthing like this.

```
CD C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam
del Clientregistry.blob
HLDS.exe
```


----------

